# Robert Downey Jr.?



## Revelation (Nov 11, 2009)

Can any one tell me what pipe he used or one that is very similar that he used in the movie Sherlock Holmes?


----------



## Zeb Zoober (Oct 31, 2009)

Revelation said:


> Can any one tell me what pipe he used or one that is very similar that he used in the movie Sherlock Holmes?


Sorry, couldn't resist with Robert Downey Jr.

But I must say he has really turned his personal life around and his movies are some of my favorites.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

You beat me to it--^--sorry.


----------



## Lefty (Jun 5, 2007)

A rusticated straight...? Haven't seen the movie.


----------



## bkeske (Oct 28, 2009)

On a related note:

I'm a huge TCM (Turner Classic Movie) fan. And the last day and a half they have been showing old Sherlock Holmes movies, many with Basil Rathbone as Holmes (I think I missed a couple while watching the Cavs beat-up on the Lakers yesterday afternoon :bx ).

I've never seen so much interest in pipes, and various pipe smokers than in these particular old movies. Great to try and guess what the old briars are, or may have been. Seems to me Rathbone smoked a 3/4 bent Peterson (perhaps) in most these movies, as the classic sterling silver military mount at the shank/stem was most evident. I have yet to see him smoke a Calabash, albeit there was one in his rack, and it was brought up in one of the films I watched.

Anyway, they are still on all day if anyones interested. 

The new movies? Not so much interested.

ipe:


----------



## Lefty (Jun 5, 2007)

bkeske said:


> On a related note:
> 
> I'm a huge TCM (Turner Classic Movie) fan. And the last day and a half they have been showing old Sherlock Holmes movies, many with Basil Rathbone as Holmes.
> 
> ...


I'm watching/recording as I type. There are also some on Hulu.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

Lefty said:


> A rusticated straight...? Haven't seen the movie.


That looks a bit like the Antique Shell Sav I got for Xmas....


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

This Peterson Belgique is similar:


----------



## Royale Duke (Aug 14, 2009)

I have to say that the new Sherlock Holmes movie is quite fantastic, not as actiony as they make it out to be in the trailers. And it is fairly true to the character, and the character's spirit.


----------



## Lefty (Jun 5, 2007)

Puff Piece | Sherlock Holmes, Piping Hot - T Magazine Blog - NYTimes.com










No info on brand. Aside from it being associated with the new Holmes film, it is a handsome pipe. Not seeing him with a bent is almost sacrilege.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Lefty said:


> Not seeing him with a bent is almost sacrilege.


why is that? he smoked a straight pipe in the old movies as well - i know i've seen it in one or two. i know Watson/N. Bruce seemed to prefer straights.

on topic about the new movie, i am a little snowed in at the moment and haven't seen it, but the clips make it look as though it's a small cherrywood shape with a super slight bend to it.
if the photo above is what he used... eh, i was close. :razz:


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

IHT said:


> why is that? he smoked a straight pipe in the old movies as well - i know i've seen it in one or two. i know Watson/N. Bruce seemed to prefer straights.
> 
> on topic about the new movie, i am a little snowed in at the moment and haven't seen it, but the clips make it look as though it's a small cherrywood shape with a super slight bend to it.
> if the photo above is what he used... eh, i was close. :razz:


That super slight bend along with the black stain/rusticated finish is what made me think of the Antique Shell Sav. If I had a camera at hand, I'd post a pic.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm really looking forward to seeing this; from what I hear it's a good one. 

As for the old Rathbone movies, about a half hour of one is all I could take. Making Watson out to be a boob was a disgusting misstep.


----------



## juni (Oct 16, 2009)

In the last Holmes movies I've seen he always has a huge horntype (calebash?) pipe with a meer lining. The one in the new movie looks a lot better.


----------



## stoked (Nov 30, 2009)

In one of the Rathbone movies I saw him smoking a full bent silver spigot - I want it!

For Homes pipe variety you should see the Peter Cushing Holmes (5 BBC movies). He seems to have avg 3 briars in his pockets at one time and when he's not smoking one he's putting his hand to his face like: "where's my pipe?" Not bad movies though. Close second to JB. The Rathbone versions have a place in my collection too. Looking forward to checking out the RDJ soon.


----------



## KBibbs (Oct 28, 2008)

Well at a glance, and correct me if I'm wrong, but in the new movie, it looked to me like first he had a bent dublin, but only 1/4 bent, nearly straight with black sandblast. Later on he had what looked like a straight apple, again black sanblast. The last pipe I saw him use looked to be a straight billiard with a saddle bit, again black sandblast. I may be wrong, but I saw the movie last night and that's what his pipes looked like to me.


----------



## otto (Dec 1, 2007)

I hope pipes never catch on, if they do they will be taxed like everything else.


----------



## Lefty (Jun 5, 2007)

otto said:


> I hope pipes never catch on, if they do they will be taxed like everything else.


Something to consider.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Saw the movie this weekend (good stuff!), I thought the pipe was good looking. Funny thing was though, towards the end (not going to refer to the scene so I don't spoil anything) he refers to it as his "clay pipe" as it is supposed to be (he smoked a clay pipe in the books mostly, and occasionally what sounds like a churchwarden), but the prop is clearly a blasted black briar.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

going tonight to see it.


----------



## Revelation (Nov 11, 2009)

Saw it opening night and loved it and rachel mcadams is so gorgeous


----------



## ylo2na (Dec 11, 2007)

saw the movie last nite and I thought it was fantastic. Never knew that Sherlock was martial arts master...wow! And, its a different twist for me regarding Watson. Never thought of him as a lady's man, but, rather a lovable, bumbling great friend. Jude Law takes his character to new heights! It is a great movie, if you are a Holmes fan, but a little bit stretchy with all the fighting. All in all, a great flick and am looking forward to Downey and Law to team up again. It cant lose!
Best,
Chuck 
Carlito's Stogie Nubber (yes, we are still in business).


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Watson was always talking about the lady's in the books. some of the old movies as well, Holmes comments on Watsons taste in women. 
on my way to go get some dinner then the movie.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Yeah the "Watson as a bumbler" angle came from the old Rathbone movies, in the books and the Jeremy Brett series he was very capable, just not Sherlock Holmes. He also meets his wife on one of their cases, the Sign of Four.


----------



## yon Cassius (Nov 9, 2009)

Downey doesn't look like the original illustrations for the stories. So What! There are many hints in the Sacred Canon about Holmes prowess as a martial artist of some sort. It strikes me that in this excellent film we meet the paiir after a number of adventures which Watson has already chronicled. And Watson often referred to adventures for which the world was not ready. This is apparently one of those. Good acting, wonderful special effects, great costumes and evocative sets. All this adds up to a great film!


----------



## Keyser Soze (Jul 29, 2009)

I found it strange that the first trailers I saw for the movie had a few pipe scenes, including the one where he holds it out of the water, however all the newer clips have no pipe scenes at all. 

I think the new movie was, in some small part, trying to play towards the old book version of Holmes/Watson as opposed to the more cartoonish 1930's-1940's versions. The hat and huge calabash came from some 1930's stage versions. 

In the books, Watson is an ex-Army hero and Doctor and quite the badass, and Holmes was an eccentric opium and cocaine tincture enjoying sleuth who dabbled in amateur boxing. 

I haven't read the books but that's how it was described to me.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

just got back....


----------



## Revelation (Nov 11, 2009)

IHT said:


> just got back....


What you think?


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

That was a fun Sherlock Holmes movie. I could go for a series of these. The "Sherlock Battle Plan Vision" was a great cinematic device.


----------



## Royale Duke (Aug 14, 2009)

drastic_quench said:


> That was a fun Sherlock Holmes movie. I could go for a series of these. The "Sherlock Battle Plan Vision" was a great cinematic device.


Agreed, the "battle plan" and deduction scenes were fantastic.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

IHT said:


> just got back....


was good, not as good as i'd hoped. packed full of action, but scenes that just left me thinking, "why is that scene in there, what was its point, it has nothing to do with anything in the movie or backstory or anything".
as i type this, my ADD is kicking in and i can't remember what scenes i'm talking about. there were a couple that just seemed to be in there for no reason at all, didn't add anything to the movie other than typical Guy Richie action scene/slow motion to fast motion to slow motion stuff.

edit:
*not enough pipe/cigar smoking. Watson doesn't smoke at all, i believe, in this movie. Holmes lights up twice, has his pipe out 3 times, if i recall.
*good thing - he was in disguise once, glad to see that.
*don't know if there was enough back story for some people to follow... if he hasn't dealt with Moriarty yet, why is it Watsons last case with him? nobody knows the relationship of Holmes and Inspector Lestrad, so some of the witty banter is lost (i was the only person that even chuckled in the theater). they didn't comment on Watsons limp due to injury (only hinted that he was an ex-military man when they sat down to dinner with his fiance).

wasn't looking for it to be like the books, but was hoping they'd lay the groundwork in the 1ST new Holmes movie, introducing the characters more.


----------



## Lefty (Jun 5, 2007)

Rumor has it...Brad Pitt may be playing Moriarty in the sequel.


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

Lefty said:


> Rumor has it...Brad Pitt may be playing Moriarty in the sequel.


Yep, it's already being shot, from what I read.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Lefty said:


> Rumor has it...Brad Pitt may be playing Moriarty in the sequel.


that would be cool. i'm secure enough in my manhood to say that i'm a brad pitt fan. he's been in some really good flicks.


----------



## Lefty (Jun 5, 2007)

IHT said:


> that would be cool. i'm secure enough in my manhood to say that i'm a brad pitt fan. he's been in some really good flicks.


I too enjoy his acting.


----------



## Keyser Soze (Jul 29, 2009)

Went to see it Wednesday night and agree with everyone else's views. A bit too many karate movie styled fights, and not enough good backstory for the detail geek in me and not enough pipe smoking for sure! I did find it worth a view though, they did a great job with the CGI for victorian era London although the streets were way too clean!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I finally saw it. A little too much action movie for my tastes, but pretty damned good overall. Much better than the Rathbone series. But you know what stands out in my mind? That foxy young trollop with the clay pipe...what a babe!


----------



## MaxYahr1 (Apr 12, 2011)

He's smokin a Dr. Berger rustic pipe #7 in the movie. At least that's what it looks like to me.


----------



## Coffee-Cup (Jan 26, 2010)

Dang-it! With all this banter about this movie, you guys got me interested and I think that I will go and see it.:nod: Just a thought-I wonder whether they will let me smoke my pipe while watching it?; maybe some Dunhill Royal Yacht in my Savinelli 606EX.


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

Zeb Zoober said:


> Sorry, couldn't resist with Robert Downey Jr.
> 
> But I must say he has really turned his personal life around and his movies are some of my favorites.


You nailed it brother. lol


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Zeb Zoober said:


> Sorry, couldn't resist with Robert Downey Jr.
> 
> But I must say he has really turned his personal life around and his movies are some of my favorites.


Is that Robert it looks like Charlie Sheen!!!!:ask::ask::ask::ask::ask:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Another thread on this flick has a LOT of info from the Holmes cognoscenti. Well worth a perusal.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/285265-sherlock-who.html


----------

